#  Vorstellungen >   Hab schon lange mitgelesen, mich angemeldet und >

## mämchen

..schon was geschrieben, wurde von mir unbemerkt von Obelix und Küken herzlich begrüßt, nun will ich mich auch noch vorstellen: 
Bin 49 Jahre alt, verheiratet, einen Sohn/20 J., eine Tochter/14 J., einen großen Hund/8 J. 
Während meiner ersten Schwangerschaft entwickelte ich einen Typ 1-
Diabetes, eine Auto-Immunreaktion auf die Röteln-Impfung vor der geplanten Schwangerschaft. Nach einer kurzen Remissionsphase  musste ich mich dann im Oktober 1986 damit abfinden, mein Leben lang Insulin zu spritzen. Die Schwangerschaften verliefen relativ komplikationslos, beide Kinder sind gesund und frech. 
Der Hund ist wichtig für unser aller Gesundheit, dreimal täglich gehen wir Gassi bei (fast) jedem Wetter; wenns zu doll wird, will der Hund nicht! Aber ohne Hund käme ich niemals auf die Idee, jeden Morgen zwischen sieben und acht durchs Feld zu spazieren... 
Von 1986 bis 1991 habe ich konventionell gespritzt: starres Spritz-Eß-Schema, sehr schwer im Alltag durchzuhalten. Vor der geplanten zweiten Schwangerschaft ließ ich mich in einer Diabetes-Klinik auf ict schulen, das ist "intensivierte Insulintherepie". Es wird ein Basalinsulin für den Grundbedarf gespritzt und ein "schnelles" Insulin für die Mahlzeiten und ggf. zur Korrektur zu hoher Werte. Läßt man eine Mahlzeit aus braucht man auch kein Insulin, wenn der Wert in Ordnung ist, gibts mal eine Party gibts auch mehr Insulin.
Nach einigen Jahren wurden meine Werte trotzdem immer schlechter, zu hohe Werte führten nach Korrektur in eine heftige Unterzuckerung, ich habs einfach nicht mehr in den Griff gekriegt. 
Seit 4 1/2 Jahren trage ich eine Insulinpumpe. Meine Werte sind deutlich besser geworden, aber es gibt immer wieder was, das einen aus dem Konzept wirft: ein Infekt, eine Hormonschwankung, ungeplante Bewegung, es ist ein unablässiger Kampf.
So genannte Spätschäden hab ich noch keine, allerdings hat sich eine Schilddrüsenunterfunktion und ein Bluthochdruck entwickelt, aber damit kann man leben. 
Obelix wirds freuen: mein Fähnchen hab ich mit Unterstützung meines Juniors auch gesetzt - fast auf den Punkt genau! 
Ich fühle mich in diesem Forum sehr wohl und wünsche ihm noch weitere nette neue User, 
süsse Grüsse 
mämchen

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Mämchen! 
Habe Deinen doppelten Beitrag gelöscht,wie von Dir schon versucht, also bitte nicht wundern! 
Aber nun erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum von Patientenfragen.net! Viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir hier! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo mämchen  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Es freut mich, dass du dich bei uns wohl fühlst. 
Auf viele nette und anregende Gespräche  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße und gute Nacht 
Michael

----------


## mämchen

@Teetante
Danke, Andrea, der Beitrag ließ sich nicht absenden, da hab ich ihn kopiert und es nochmal probiert, es ging wieder nicht, und nach dem 3. Versuch war er doppelt drin. Dann wieder hab ich das mit dem Löschen nicht hingekriegt, Störung oder Blödheit :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?: 
Hast wohl doch nicht schlafen können, wenn ich so die Uhrzeit betrachte. Ist Lars zum ersten Mal so weit weg? Mein Mann war als Einkäufer früher oft bei Lieferanten in Deutschland unterwegs, im Zuge von Kostendruck und Globalisierung wird jetzt viel im Ausland eingekauft. Inzwischen ist er ungefähr zweimal monatlich 3 - 5 Tage weg, meist in Italien, aber auch Spanien, Türkei, Frankreich, Schweiz und 2 - 3 mal im Jahr in Charlotte/North-Carolina oder San Franzisko. Es war für mich auch eine Umstellung, aber es wurde ganz allmählich immer mehr und ich hab mich ganz gut dran gewöhnt. Die Reisen übern großen Teich sind immer noch was besonderes, dieses Jahr flog er ausgerechnet am 11. September :eek!:  , da hatte ich auch etwas mehr bammel als sonst. In der ersten Zeit gabs noch keinen Direktflug nach Charlotte, da musste er weiterfliegen bis Dallas und dann wieder stundenlang zurück - bei vier Reisetagen war er dann einen Arbeitstag lang dort! Und wie bei Euch jetzt ist fast immer ein Wochenende mit dabei weil dann die Flüge viel billiger sind - nach der Familie fragt keiner!
Ich wünsch Dir, dass Du diesen Sonntag gut überstehst - geh vielleicht mal spazieren, bei uns scheint gerade die Sonne - und abends ist bestimmt in den Foren wieder Betrieb! :b_wink:  
Ich drück dich mal 
Ute

----------


## mämchen

Danke auch Dir, Michael, und einen sonnigen Sonntag. Da Du ja nur gut 50 km von uns entfernt wohnst hast Du bestimmt genauso schönes Wetter und kannst auf dem Balkon lernen... :crazynew2:   
sonnige Grüße auch an Dich 
Ute

----------


## StarBuG

Wenn ich denn einen hätte  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Ute! 
Ja mein Mann ist das erste Mal so weit und so lange weg. Naja, eine Woche ist nicht lang, aber mir kommt es ewig vor. Hatte mich bis jetzt tapfer gehalten, aber nun laufen die Tränen doch wieder. Ich fahre gleich nochmal ein wenig mit unserem Smart-Cabrio offen durch die Gegend, das Wetter muß ich ausnutzen und hier zuhause fällt mir nur die Decke auf den Kopf! 
Vielen Dank für Deine lieben Worte und für den Knuddler! Kann ich gut gebrauchen.  
Ich schaue nachher hier nochmal rein, viele liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo mämchen! 
Auch wenn du dich hier schon sehr gut eingelebt zu haben scheinst: 
Ich wünsche dir ganz viel Spass hier im Forum! :g_party_eyes: 
Und ich finde es super von dir, dass du uns so viel über deine Erfahrungen mit Diabetes Typ-1 näherbringst. 
Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Restsonntag! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Obelix1962

@mämchen, 
schön Dich auch hier im Patientenfragen.net 
recht Herzlich  :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:   begrüßen   :hi_there_3:   zu dürfen. 
Wir kennen uns bereits aus dem Elternfragen.net
und haben dort ja schon einige Zeilen ausgetauscht. 
Schön das Du auch hier Deine Fragen und Antworten
reinstellen wirst. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Monsti

Servus Ute,  auch von mir noch ein herzliches Nachzüglerwillkommenshallo!    :congratulations_2b_cut:    Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Domino

Hallo Ute, 
auch von mir noch ein verspäteter Willkommensgruß  :smelling_flower:  
Liebe Grüße
Domino

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Ihr Lieben,
ihr habt mir schon gefehlt - unser Router hat den Geist aufgegeben und ich hatte schon fast Entzugserscheinungen, weil ich nicht in diesem oder jenem .net seit konnte... :black_day_cut:  
Sohnemann hat heute auf dem Heimweg vom Zivildienst einen neuen mitgebracht und gleich alles wieder in Ordnung gebracht - uff!
Übrigens hab grad gesehen, dass ich gemogelt hab, ich bin erst 47 - wie das mit den 49 passieren konnte - ts ts ts! 
@andrea, was macht Lars beruflich? Müßt ihr euch drauf einstellen, dass das jetzt öfter vorkommt? Bei mir ist es mittlerweile soweit, dass ich über zwei, drei Tage "ohne" mal ganz froh bin - dann läufts zuhause irgendwie doch lockerer, und ích hab das Auto für mich alleine  :c_laugh:  
Morgen arbeitet er bis 15.30 h, dann mit dem Taxi zum Flughafen, weiter nach Mailand, Mietwagen nehmen, 200 km bis zum Hotel. Mi dort in der Firma, mit dem Mietwagen 350 km weiter, anderes Hotel, Do andere Firma, abends Flughafen Bologna - Frankfurt, zuhause wieder ca. 21.30 Uhr.
Heute sagte er, er sei froh, wenn Weihnachten ist (=Betriebsruhe!). Kann ich verstehen. 
Allen "Begrüßern" ein dankeschön :zd_bye_3_cut:  und eine anregende Zeit im Forum, 
Ute :smelling_flower:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Na, Dein Mann kommt aber auch ganz schön rum in der Weltgeschichte! Nettes Programm für 3 Tage! Was macht er? 
Lars ist Diplom-Ingenieur für Fahrzeugtechnik mit der Fachrichtung Entwicklung/Konstruktion, spezialisiert auf Sitze. Uff, das ist immer eine Bezeichnung! In Formularen habe ich mir schon angewöhnt nur noch Dipl.-Ing. zu schreiben! Geht schneller.  
Eigentlich wird das nicht öfter vorkommen, aber bei denen weiß man nie... Wenn er am Samstag nach Hause kommt, geht er eine Woche normal ins Büro (7.00 bis mindestens 19.00 Uhr) und dann ist er mal eben für 4 Tage in Attendorn im Sauerland auf Projektmanagement-Schulung. Was glaubst Du wohl, wer sich außer Deinem Mann noch auf Weihnachten und die Tage danach freut? ICH!! 
Mit dem Auto habe ich keine Probleme, wir haben jeder eines. Ich fahre aber zur Zeit nur den von Lars, den kann ich sonst höchstens mal am Wochenende fahren und es macht Spaß mit dem Auto zu fahren, auch wenn es nur 41 PS hat, ist halt ein Smart-Cabrio, aber cool. Bin gestern offen gefahren! Sehr nett. 
Gerade hat Lars angerufen, in Laredo ist es recht stürmisch, aber warm mit 29 ° C und bewölkt. Muß leicht schwül sein dort. Es ist immer schön, seine Stimme zu hören, hihi, morgen steht er früher auf und ruft mich dann an, weil es da schon recht hektisch ist auf der Teststrecke und er dann schlecht ans Telefon kann, wenn ich abends anrufe. Also regeln wir das nun so und schreiben uns Emails.  
Die testen da halt neue Sitze und schrauben und basteln an denen auch rum, geben zwischendurch ordentlich Gas und haben Spaß! Aber wohl auch viel zu tun, sowie er eben erzählte. Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt, daß es ihm nicht langweilig ist!  
Das mit dem nicht ins Internet können und den Entzugserscheinungen kenne ich gut. Hier stürzt auch schon mal alles ab und nichts läuft mehr, weiß auch noch gar nicht, ob ich den Rechner ausmachen soll, gestern morgen hatte ich auch prompt Probleme mit allen möglichen Sachen! Nee, ich glaube, ich lasse ihn an und fahre ihn morgen früh nach checken der Emails mal runter!  
So, liebe Ute, ist was länger geworden, sorry! 
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Grüß dich, Andrea,
bißchen länger macht nix -passiert mir auch immer wieder. Peter besucht als Einkäufer seine Lieferanten, klärt Probleme, handelt Verträge und Preise aus, besichtigt und prüft potenzielle neue Lieferfirmen und bereitet Zertifizierungen vor. Der Kostendruck ist enorm, wenn die Geräte preislich auf dem Markt bestehen sollen, muß eben bei gleicher Qualität preiswert eingekauft werden. Da es sich um Dental-Einheiten und Dental-Röntgen-Geräte handelt kommen übers Jahr  schon ein paar Millionen Euro zusammen. 
Wir hatten auch immer jeder ein Auto - bis vor fünf Jahren. Da hat er seines in ein Motorrad umgetauscht. Nun mag er wegen Wetter und Kreuzschmerzen oft nicht fahren, und wenn ich arbeite oder Termine hab, müssen wir halt planen - bzw. ich fahr ihn in die Firma u. hol ihn wieder ab. Unser kleiner 20jähriger Sohn hat auch ein Auto und ein Motorrad, ersteres fahr ich auch manchmal, aber noch ein Fahrzeug ist momentan einfach nicht drin. Bin mal gespannt, wie es wird, wenn Töchterlein (in 4 Jahren)soweit ist.
Mein Bett ruft - hab heut fast den ganzen Tag in der Küche gestanden und Plätzchen gebacken, war heute morgen u. am nachmittag je 1 Stunde mit dem Hund pinkeln und heute abend noch mal 10 Minuten - mit meinem Sohn ist sie einfach nicht gegangen!!!
Schlaft alle schön,                      :Schnarch:  
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Mensch, biste fleißig gewesen! Und morgen geht es ja weiter, wie ich eben bei Elternfragen gelesen habe! 
Naja, nun ist wieder ein Tag vorbei und mir geht es richtig gut, auch wenn das alleine ins Bett gehen nicht mein Ding ist, deshalb sitze ich auch noch vorm Rechner!  
Bin aber auch müde, wir lesen uns bestimmt morgen hier oder bei Elternfragen! 
Träum was schönes und gute Nacht! 
Andrea*

----------


## Küken

Halli hallo auch von mir    :Smiley:

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Küken,
hab deinen Gruß gerade erst gelesen - danke, auch dir eine schöne Zeit hier im Forum, 
Guts nächtle 
Ute :Smiley:

----------

